# 15 week cycle



## dpopstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey people!  So I'm setting up for my next cycle : 15 weeks TestP, 10 weeks Tren, Nolvadex. (basically 10 pins per 10ml, 2x a week, 10/2 is 5 weeks) 3 Testp vials 2 Tren
I have ran four cycles prior generally consisting of TestE, D-Bol. I included Tren Ace in my last cycle which was about eight months back. 
Does this look ok? Would running 10 weeks on Tren be over doing it?
I also had questions about FB leads. Has anyone ever had a reputable contact through FB? 
My total cost for the above is $335 which includes shipping, U.S. to U.S.
Stats: 5'4" 160 lbs. Probably about 11% BF


----------



## Josh30013 (Dec 12, 2016)

3 vials of test prop? and 2 of tren? what are the doses on these? 
FB LEADS NEVER TRUST THEM
STICK AROUND AND LEARN FROM THE BOARD BRO


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2016)

160 after 4 cycles also leads me to question your eating ability...


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 12, 2016)

I am on tren ace now 2 vials only going to last 5 weeks.
Prop 2 times a week will cause bloods to be all over.
If you want to do 10 weeks you need 5 test and 4 tren.
Same here 160 pounds after 4 cycles. Even though you are short that's pretty bad.


----------



## snake (Dec 12, 2016)

You need to lay this out for us stupid guys. mg/ pins, # of pins, start and stop times. You may want to ask a few of the brothers about your PCT plans.

As for 15 weeks; I like the length but that's all I got until I get some additional details


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2016)

I get all my gear from facebook..myspace had the best tren


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2016)

im gonna send out a few tweets see who got what..stay tuned


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a couple of names yet i want to play by the rules here. I welcome any information that you can find Bro Bundy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2016)

If you want to run this correctly try something like this

Week's 1 thru 10
Test prop 350mg per week pinned mwf
Tren ace 350mg per week pinned mwf

Arimidex or aromasin as needed 

Pct begins 5 days after last pin of test.
Clomid 50mg per day for 4 weeks
Nolva 40mg per day for 4 weeks 

Do not buy steroids off Facebook man. Be safe and smart.  

And please start cramming food down your gullet. You are way too small for having run 4 cycles.


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 12, 2016)

test is 250mg/ml
tren is 200mg/ml
500mg a week for test
 400mg a week for tren
so two shots a week of each


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the response PillarofBalance. I can almost guarantee you that the test and tren that i was taking was way under dosed. I LOVE FOOD!!


----------



## snake (Dec 12, 2016)

dpopstar said:


> test is 250mg/ml
> tren is 200mg/ml
> 500mg a week for test
> 400mg a week for tren
> so two shots a week of each



Grab your balls and jump. You planning on starting or ending with the 10 weeks of Tren?


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Starting. .. Balls in hand, now how high??  :32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> 160 after 4 cycles also leads me to question your eating ability...



Kinda depends on what hes shooting for at 5-4 160 is kinda like 6-0 at 205.


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 13, 2016)

PM me Bro Bundy. I was planning on doing something just before the new year, a couple of weeks away! !!!!  I would like to question you about some leads i have and if you're familiar with them.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Kinda depends on what hes shooting for at 5-4 160 is kinda like 6-0 at 205.


Ok I'll bite. 


OP do you intentionally weigh 160? 
What are your long term goals?
How much did you weigh when you started?
Rough guess at bf%? If you're unsure post pics with your face chopped.


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 13, 2016)

First picture I'm at about 160. I don't know my BF


----------



## Dex (Dec 13, 2016)

snake said:


> You need to lay this out for us stupid guys. mg/ pins, # of pins, start and stop times. You may want to ask a few of the brothers about your PCT plans.
> 
> As for 15 weeks; *I like the length* but that's all I got until I get some additional details



That's what she said.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 13, 2016)

I have to go with the brothers on the eating aspect.  Even at 5'4" to be at 160lbs doesn't seem to me that you're getting your money or risk's worth if you've done 4 cycles.  Not if you're at double digit bf.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 13, 2016)

If your set on running a cycle id up your doses. You will get much more out of it if you eat and train right


----------



## WARRIOR (Dec 13, 2016)

what does your diet look like anyways?  Gotta eat a ton of food and eat it frequently if you want to get big


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 13, 2016)

This is my current macros sheets. During cycle it would change.


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 14, 2016)

Did I read.this right total calories for the day at 1800? 
Protein shakes aren't food. 
Shit I almost eat that for breakfast.
4500 to 5000 calories a day for me on gear
Yea so tired of eating once I eat 5 minutes later thinking of what the next meal is.
Plus I keep a mix of nuts and beef jerkey around all day to snack.
2000 calories a day is nothing


----------



## WARRIOR (Dec 14, 2016)

This was my diet today for reference.  You want to get big...eat to be big.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ok I'll bite.



Teddy Atkins Jr. is 5-5 which is one inch taller than dpopstar 

 Welterweight over 154-1/4 lbs. to & including 165-1/4 lbs which means that in this video he is no heavier than 165 1/4


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 14, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Teddy Atkins Jr. is 5-5 which is one inch taller than dpopstar
> 
> Welterweight over 154-1/4 lbs. to & including 165-1/4 lbs which means that in this video he is no heavier than 165 1/4



Ok whats the point of that? That's a professional bodybuilder that is 165 pounds of MUSCLE with great genetics who was probably 190-200 pounds before he cut for the show.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2016)

Sheena said:


> Gear from FB? lol even I'm not that stupid



If you don't have anything positive to contribute stay off the thread and stfu.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok whats the point of that? That's a professional bodybuilder that is 165 pounds of MUSCLE with great genetics who was probably 190-200 pounds before he cut for the show.



Pointing out that 5-4 160 after 4 cycles doesn't always mean he doesn't know how to eat.



ToolSteel said:


> 160 after 4 cycles also leads me to question your eating ability...



That Teddy dude is 5'5 no more than 165.


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you for the constructive criticism. My calorie intake while on gear hovers around 5000. I will be straight up with you guys since it seems some of are  being with me. I have been locked up for five and a half months so proper diet was out the door. The past cycles that I was on haven't been high grade and what other illegal "stuff" I was doing wasn't helping. Ask me questions before assuming anything is all that I ask. I look forward to learning more from you all and I'm always listening. Salute! !!


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 14, 2016)

No, you didn't read it right. If you look closely you will see multiplexers. Be fit, be strong, be you!


----------



## dpopstar (Dec 14, 2016)

multipliers, not multiplexers


----------

